# Mandolins



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can suggest a good brand and or things to consider before buying one. 
I had a plastic one that I bought for my mom for christmas 25 years ago but mom wasn't into it so I inherited it. 
It was plastic bodied but did last me a good 20 years. 
I was considering one with an adjustable thickness and stainless steel but I am not aware of any particular brand associated with this type of product.


----------



## chefswanny (Jan 16, 2008)

I recommend the Matfer line. I've used the stainless steel model for quite some time with very good results. It's a bit pricy, but it has held up well.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks, I am going to check into that.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've been happy with the Oxo I've been using for a couple of years now.

Engineering plastic frame, stainless blades and cutting surfaces, adjustible thickness, reversible blade for corrugated cutting, two sizes of jullienne, and, most of all, affordible. I think I paid 65 bucks for it.


----------



## southerndoc (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a de Buyer v-pro mandoline that I absolutely love. Bought it from Chef's Catalog.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I have been hearing about mandolins and researching on them as well but it is hard for me to believe that they are used so often. How often do you use yours and what dishes do you prepare that calls for mandolin use?


----------



## southerndoc (Dec 6, 2007)

I bought mine for a sole purpose: waffle fries. Guests love them!

I've also found a lot of other uses for it. I just hate cleaning the thing.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine gets a fair amount of use; once or twice a week I'd say.

Day before yesterday, for instance, I made a broccoli/jicama slaw, and used it to julliene the component parts. 

Keep in mind, though, that a mandoline can be the most dangerous piece of equipment you have in the kitchen. Even worse than a dull knife. And that most home cooks will not find one particularly useful.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Benriner. Gets used literally two hours a day by many people in the kitchen that don't take care of it. Can be sharpened, doesn't break, cheap.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I use an old Bron NOVON model. This is made in France, and is solid stainless steel. It is totally bullet proof. My Bron will do julienne cuts, waffle cuts, and about anything else. Not cheap, but then good cooking equipment rarely is.
I use the mandolin often, at least a dozen times a week.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Brons are durable, but the blade doesn't last.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

The Bron comes apart easily, the blade sharpens well. It can be replaced if needed.
After years and years of commercial and home use with the original blade, my Bron will still give me paper thin pototoes.


----------

